# ¿Que opinan sobre la pasta termica GD900?



## Adorisman (Mar 9, 2021)

Como bien dice el titulo necesito una opinion de alguien que haya usado la pasta termica GD900, se vende en aliexpress, al parecer es de las mas vendidas a nivel economico, ¿que pasta termica me recomendais? Que sea economica

¿Se podria fabricar pasta termica casera, partiendo de vaselina y limaduras de hierro? todo bien triturado
Dato curioso espero respuestas.
GRACIAS!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> ¿Se podria fabricar pasta termica casera, partiendo de vaselina y limaduras de hierro? todo bien triturado


Y para que harías semejante cochinada???? La "pasta térmica", que de térmica tiene poco, viene comercialmente disponible y con un par de calidades/parámetros diferentes, de costo accesible....y el resto es pura sanata:
1-La que se usa para transistores y chips de potencia(grasa siliconada se la conoce en mi barrio).
2-La que se usa para microprocesadores con un TDP elevado y que contiene partículas metálicas en suspensión que reducen un poquito la resistencia térmica y permiten ganar 1°C o 2°C de temperatura final...lo cual es NADA y si el micro está tan caliente la solución es muy diferente a gastar una parva de dólares en ese tipo de pasta.

Moraleja: comprá la pasta común que venden en cualquier negocio de electrónica, y lo que te ahorres podés invertirlo en unas buenas cervezas bien frescas.
Salú!!!!!

*PD: *Sabés para que sirve "la pasta térmica"....o te dejás llevar por la sanata de un video de youtube??


----------



## Adorisman (Mar 9, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y para que harías semejante cochinada???? La "pasta térmica", que de térmica tiene poco, viene comercialmente disponible y con un par de calidades/parámetros diferentes, de costo accesible....y el resto es pura sanata:
> 1-La que se usa para transistores y chips de potencia(grasa siliconada se la conoce en mi barrio).
> 2-La que se usa para microprocesadores con un TDP elevado y que contiene partículas metálicas en suspensión que reducen un poquito la resistencia térmica y permiten ganar 1°C o 2°C de temperatura final...lo cual es NADA y si el micro está tan caliente la solución es muy diferente a gastar una parva de dólares en ese tipo de pasta.
> 
> ...


Pues para atudar a transmitir el calor al disipador, nadamas, di que es verdad que cada pasta transmite mejor el calor que otra y eso no lo niegues.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 9, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> "¿Se podria fabricar pasta termica casera, partiendo de vaselina y limaduras de hierro? todo bien triturado"


!Bueno, si quieres hacer un bueno cortocircuito esa es la receita perfecta , Jjajajajajajajajajaja!
Ahora hablando en sério hasta onde se hay dos tipo de pasta termica , la mas conocida que es la "blanca" , no se realmente cual es su composición quimica , y hay tanbien la pasta termica "Silver" , esa es de color Gris ( dicen que hay plata en su composición) y  es  recomendada para procesadores de PCs ( computadoras personales).
Una cosa es verdad , mucha pasta mas obstaculiza do que ayuda o sea demasiada pasta termica entre lo componente y lo dicipador de calor es peor que no tener nada .
Su función es preencher las minusculas imperfeciones entre las dos caras ( componente y dicipador) y asi reduzindo la resistencia termica y garantizando una mejor transferencia del calor generado si conparado a los "gaps" de aire que hay entre las imperfeciones mecanicas de las faces.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> Pues para atudar a transmitir el calor al disipador, nadamas, *di que es verdad que cada pasta transmite mejor el calor que otra y eso no lo niegues*.


La "pasta térmica" no transmite NADA!!! La pasta térmica solo debe rellenar las microporosidades que existen en el disipador de calor y en la superficie que se pone en contacto con él...y NADA más.
Si creés que poner grasa térmica a tontas y locas sobre el disipador y sobre lo que se apoya en él "mejora la transmisión de calor" estás terriblemente equivocado...y de hecho la cantidad de grasa debe ser la mínima compatible con el llenado de las microimperfecciones de los materiales...que deben ser mínimas a menos que las superficies de contacto sean un verdadero desastre...lo que generalmente no son, y si lo son es preferible aplicar alguno de esos métodos de pulido de las superficies sobre un vidrio para que queden totalmente planas y no necesiten pasta.
Te repito...lo demás es pura sanata, y además ya dije que la pasta con partículas metálicas en suspensión ayuda un poco más, pero la diferencia de temperatura sobre el disipador es mínima...y peor aún si le ponés un kilo de pasta.

*PD:* cuando ajustás entre sí el disipador y el dispositivo que se calienta, el ajuste debe ser firme y sólido, y si las superficies son "buenas" vas a perder la gran mayoría de la pasta que aplicaste.

Fijate acá:





						Arctic Silver Incorporated - Arctic Silver 5
					






					www.arcticsilver.com
				



Y acá las precauciones:


			http://www.arcticsilver.com/PDF/appmeth/amd/md/amd_app_method_middle_dot_v1.3.pdf


----------



## Adorisman (Mar 9, 2021)

¿Entonces compro la GD900? La venden en aliexpress, tiene bastantes ventas, es para el amplificador de audio de un equipo de musica que lo cambie, y necesito pasta termica, para poner el nuevo.


----------



## J2C (Mar 9, 2021)

Yo tengo una jeringa de esta hace 10 años y sigue estando JOSHA !!!!, el costo es de apenas equivalente a €1.50 en Argentina



Es una marca que la vengo usando hace 17 años y jamas tuve problemas !!!​


Pero bueno, si tu tienes pa$ta de sobra, compra la de Aliexpress porque tiene bastantes ventas !!!



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Adorisman (Mar 9, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Yo tengo una jeringa de esta hace 10 años y sigue estando JOSHA !!!!, el costo es de apenas equivalente a €1.50 en Argentina
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263705
> 
> ...


Es una de las mas baratas, la GD900 vale 2,98$


----------



## J2C (Mar 9, 2021)

Ya te lo dijo el Dr., la GD900 es puro marketing como todas las cosas actuales debido a la web y a quienes después de ver unos videos de Youtube ya se creen ser Einstein del siglo XXI

Es tu dinero, yo seguiré usando la mía y cuando armo una PC si uso el minipomito que trae el mother junto al micro. Cuando le hago mantenimiento periódico limpio bien por que se recontrapega y seca que lo que realiza es lo contrario que debería hacer.

Siempre le coloco esa blanca que se seca mucho menos que la otra.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Adorisman (Mar 9, 2021)

No he mirado absolutamente ningun video en Youtube sobre pastas termicas, vuelvo a repetir me hizo falta y busque en aliexpress y vi esa, y vi que era una de las mas vendidas y queria informarme por aqui para ver si era decente ya esta. ¿Se seca mas rapido las grises que las blancas?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 9, 2021



J2C dijo:


> Ya te lo dijo el Dr., la GD900 es puro marketing como todas las cosas actuales debido a la web y a quienes después de ver unos videos de Youtube ya se creen ser Einstein del siglo XXI
> 
> Es tu dinero, yo seguiré usando la mía y cuando armo una PC si uso el minipomito que trae el mother junto al micro. Cuando le hago mantenimiento periódico limpio bien por que se recontrapega y seca que lo que realiza es lo contrario que debería hacer.
> 
> ...


No he mirado absolutamente ningun video en Youtube sobre pastas termicas, vuelvo a repetir me hizo falta y busque en aliexpress y vi esa, y vi que era una de las mas vendidas y queria informarme por aqui para ver si era decente ya esta. ¿Se seca mas rapido las grises que las blancas?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 9, 2021

No consigo ver que marca es la que me comentas


----------



## J2C (Mar 9, 2021)

@Adorisman  vivo en Argentina y la marca es del envasador local.

Solo te quise mostrar que la blanca conocida en España donde vives por mas que sea del siglo pasado es buena.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2021)

Por lo que dice en Aliexpress esa pasta GD900 es lo mismo que la blanca pero pintada de gris. No habla de partículas en suspensión ni nada...y si le queda cómoda y económica, pues que la compre. Yo no le pondría muchas fichas a una pasta china...pero siempre se puede hacer un experimento sin quemar nada muy costoso.


----------

